# pdadmin bei installation immer fehler



## ProToniX (4. Februar 2004)

Hi ich hab nenserver auf dem  Apache 1.3.29, MySQL 4.0.17, Perl 5.x, PHP 4.3.4, QMail (vers weiss ich grad nit) unter Suse 9.0...

Habe mich auch an die anleitung gehalten und die installation läuft auch gut bis zum punkto mysql... laut der website von pdadmin soll ja die mysql.sock datei in /tmp liegen was sie auch tut aber die installation greift auf diese zwar zu aber bei manchen scripts von pdadmin während der installation will er auf einmal die mysql.sock in /usr/local/pd-admin2/tmp haben wenn ich die sock datei da rein schiebe kommt bei der installation der fehler das er sie in /tmp sein soll....

Irgendwie komisch nähmlich ein SQL server der 2 sock dateien hat geht sowas ? oder liegt der fehler bei pdadmin?

Hab mich strickt an die pdf anleitung gehalten die auf der website ist die neue versteht sich...

ich weiss nicht mehr weiter und confixx will ich net installieren weil es z.Z. nicht finanziell hinkommt ^^


/EDIT:

was ich auch mal wissen wollte was is den so das beste unix was man nehmen kann für LAMP + WAMP ?


----------



## danube (8. Februar 2004)

Guten Tag,

ich bin gestern bei meinem Server auch auf pd admin umgestiegen und hatte das gleiche Problem. Ich konnte es damit lösen dass ich bevor ich pd admin installiert habe den MySQL Server installiert und ein root Passwort festgelegt habe. MySQL Server starten, dann bei der pd admin Installation die Standardumgebung installieren und das mySQL root Passwort angeben. Sollte so funktionieren.


----------



## Bunnykiller (10. Februar 2004)

*pd admin installation*

Hi Leute,

ich hab pd admin auf debian installiert. funktionierte auch.
aber wenn ich jetzt ./makereseller.pl NAME mache dann beschwert er sich.


> Can't do: /etc/admin/config.pl:  at /etc/admin/makereseller.pl line 17.



was mach ich falsch?

in zeile 17 steht:


> do '/etc/admin/config.pl' or die "Can't do: /etc/admin/config.pl: $!";



kann mir einer helfen?


----------



## ProToniX (10. Februar 2004)

Bei mir gibts den fehler immernoch

hab auch

Apache Neuinstallation
PHP Neuinstall
MySQL neuinstall

fehler besteht weiterhin


----------



## danube (10. Februar 2004)

Hast du auch das MySQL root Passwort gesetzt und MySQL gestartet bevor du installiert hast?


----------



## Bunnykiller (11. Februar 2004)

Sooooo,

also ich weiß zwar nicht was ich falsch gemacht hab, aber nachdem ich hab neuinstalliert und dann daemontools-076 per hand installiert und dann pd admin installiert.

läuft alles einwandfrei )

bis auf die tatsache das qmail noch nicht richtig geht. beim versenden bekomm ich nen 550 relaying to.... und beim empfangen sagt er dass ein serverproblem vorliegt.....

hat da einer ne ahnung?


----------



## danube (11. Februar 2004)

Bei dem Problem hänge ich auch gerade fest!


----------



## Kampfwurst (26. Februar 2004)

also ich hatte auch alle nae lang probleme - lösung:
system neu installieren -> standard-serevrumgebung -> pdadmin, dann  alles 

das problem ist, dass apache und sql immer schon druff aren und es darum auch feher über fehler gab,...


----------



## holschmid (1. Mai 2004)

ich habe folgendes Problem:

wenn ich makereseller.pl ausführe kommt folgender Fehler:

DBI connect('database=vadmin;host=localhost;','vadmin',...) failed: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/usr/local/pd-admin2/tmp/mysql.sock' (2) at ./makereseller.pl line 29
can't connect! at ./makereseller.pl line 29.


Kann mir jemand helfen?

- Wenn ich die Installation neu machen möchte kommt folgende Meldung: 

Build: 662

Es laeuft bereits eine MySQL-Instanz.  Diese muss vor
Beginn der Installation beendet werden.

Wie stoppe ich die MySQL Instanz?

Vielen Dank für Eure Mitarbeit!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Mai 2004)

*dedizierte Server (im Volksmund "rootserver" genannt) sind nichts für Leute ohne Linuxerfahrung!*

// closed


----------

